# Lorain County, OH, 1 year old female



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Posted on SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL yesterday. Looks like an owner surrender?
*
*Lorain County, OH: Gorgeous German Shepherd in Need of Rescue ************************************************************************************








*POSTED 9/15**

* * For more information, contact Sharon Hamrick at [email protected]*








* One year old GSD, extremely intelligent as her breed determines and would do best in a home with shepherd experience and no young children. She will undoubtedly make a wonderful and loyal pet in a forever home.*


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

There are actually afew GS in urgent need on that link,so sad.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

She's very pretty.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Any word ?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

RunSarahRun said:


> Posted on SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL yesterday. Looks like an owner surrender?
> 
> Lorain County, OH: Gorgeous German Shepherd in Need of Rescue ************************************************************************************
> 
> ...


 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*I am confused with this LINK?? the title says LORAIN, OHIO and the link is to dogs in KY. ??? this is not the right link for this girl.*


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Sometimes there are dogs from nearby OH or MO posted on KY Central. I agree, it can be confusing since it's a KY list. I hope the contact information that was posted is correct. I haven't seen her reposted, no update as to her status.


----------



## notthereyet0 (Nov 3, 2010)

We are checking her out this Saturday. She is still available.


----------

